# Got a new trapping buddy today.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

This is Piper my little girl. She was born today at 12:28mp she is 7.8 lbs. and 20" long.


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

Congratulations!! I am excited for you.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!​
Great looking little partner! 

Mom and daughter are both doing fine??


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Exciting stuff! Bet she will love trapping with dad! You must be excited!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the new addition.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

congrats man and your life is just now beginning. everything you thought was good before just became better. its a great life. again congrats!!!!!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one. Her and mommy r both doing great. We get to go home tomorrow. Can't wait to see her in her realtree and pink camo outfit.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Skinner !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Congradulations. Get her out there as soon as possible but don't be using her for bait









One of my buddies recorded his new son squealing and crying and uses it as a distress call LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Skinner ! Beautiful little girl you have there !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

The longer her little finger grows, the more wraps you will make around it. Sorry, that's just the way it is. My little girl is 35 now and when she is around, I look like a corkscrew.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Another pic.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

She is so darn cute ! You're in trouble now buddy !!! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats man!

Danny (bar-d) is right. Mine are 6 and 9 now and I am looking like a corkscrew myself.

Remember... when she gets old enough to date, if you shoot the first one the message will spread!


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol that's a good one. I'll have to start cleaning the guns around that time.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I see that little finger that you'll be wrapped around poking out already.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congrats Skinner! She is so adorable in that camo outfit. Nothing beats spending time with daddies little girl. Make sure you take the time to enjoy your precious little girl because you can't get that time back. Congrats again.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a sweety---CONGRATULATIONS to you and your wife----------Skip & Sharon*


----------

